# Commencal Meta Hip Hop Einbauhöhe Gabel Frage



## Tingltanglbob (21. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir einen der letzten Commencal Meta Hip hop Rahmen in 26 geschossen.
Nun finde ich unterschiedliche abweichende Angaben zur Gabelhöhe.

Im Original Rad ist eine Fox 34 verbaut mit 140mm und Einbaulänge 517,9mm
Meine RS Pike hat mit 140mm eine Einbaulänge von 522 mm

Auf der Website und im Geometrie Chart des Rahmen steht maximale Gabeleinbaulänge
510 mm.....

Die Pike mit 130mm hätte dann 512mm Einbaulänge und käme am ehesten an die Website Angabe ran.

Ich bin verwirrt....


----------



## moab_x410 (21. April 2016)

Hallo,

habe die hier verbaut:

DT Swiss XMM 140 26 Torsion Box Twin Shot

Die Einbauhöhe beträgt laut Datenblatt 515 mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tingltanglbob (21. April 2016)

Ok ich habe mal mit Commencal gemailt und als Antwort erhalten das die Angabe 510 mm verkehrt ist. Gabeln mit 522 wie die Pike sind kein Problem. Zwischen 500 und 520 mm (+/-10mm Hersteller Abhängige Toleranz)


----------



## Thiel (23. April 2016)

War es nicht offensichtlich, das man ALLE 26" Gabeln mit gleichem Federweg einbauen kann ? Also so kenne ich das bei jedem anderen Rahmen auf der Welt


----------



## El_Gabore (20. Oktober 2016)

Wenn du Bergabfahren gerne schnell machst, is die BOS mit 160mm und keine Ahnung wie viel mm Einbaulänge erste Wahl, spricht in dem Winkel fast an wie ne Stahlfeder, also Losbrechmoment gibts nicht und harmoniert perfekt mit dem Hinterbau, ich saß schon auf unzähligen Bikes von Freunden und vielen Profifahrern, alle gut, aber das ist das einzige Rad was ich nie mehr hergeben werde!!! (Kann alles bis auf Drops aus über 2 meter Höhe ins flat.


 )


----------

